# Different versions showing different clock speeds



## greyeyezz (Sep 10, 2010)

I know this Diamond HD 4650 AGP is supposed to be the overclocked version, but I'm getting conflicting clock/memory speeds. I wonder wich one's right?












card specs
DIAMOND 4650512A Radeon HD 4650 512MB 128-bit DDR2...


----------



## erocker (Sep 10, 2010)

Try using the latest GPU-Z here first and see what that says: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1864/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.4.6.html


----------



## greyeyezz (Sep 10, 2010)

newest version shows 600/800. check the NE card specs

DIAMOND 4650512A Radeon HD 4650 512MB 128-bit DDR2...


----------



## erocker (Sep 10, 2010)

What does it say in Catalyst Control Center?

*The first screenshot you show show the correct clocks yet it seems that version of GPU-Z is unsupported.


----------



## greyeyezz (Sep 10, 2010)

CCC says 600/800. Strange i don't know if its OC or not.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2010)

check with the latest version of gpuz
and use the second tab to monitor real time clocks during gaming to confirm the actual clocks

the first tab in gpuz should show the 3d gaming clocks


----------

